# What is the Aoji background so that SA ICAC ignores Australian law?



## Allen

Based in Rathjen investigated by South Australia ICAC, we have reported many issues about Aoji with Adelaide Uni to SA ICAC. We are not only ignored, but also have been watched and monitored by Australia's company, China branch.

Such multinational interceptors. I believe that ICAC shared our complaints to Aoji, leading to this serious problem.

So please SAVE ME!!

On this floor, I will only mention two issues. 

*First, Aoji is intentionally creating an illegal entrance to every group of eight universities. *

*Secondly, Aoji uses the failure of the seal in Australia. This is a clear disrespect for the law. These behaviours are shaming on students and universities.*

Attached the photo regarding Aoji using the failure of the seal, in every overseas student's documents of enrolling in university.









*Notice on the right corner, that blue seal.*



*The next photo shows us, the company was canceled in 2015, Source ASIC websites.*











I am so nervous about my safety, because for the first time reporting this issue to SA ICAC, a few days later, I was controlled and _intimidated by Australia's company, China branch._

I have to continually update this event for sure I am still safe.


----------



## JandE

AOJI (ECIE) EDUCATION DEVELOPMENT PTY LTD
Voluntary deregistered their ABN number (89 126 698 815) on 10/05/2016.

AOJIA PTY LTD registered their company on 10/12/2015. Location: VIC 3056
ABN: 92 609 767 455
ACN: 609 767 455

Is this the same company?


----------



## Allen

JandE said:


> AOJI (ECIE) EDUCATION DEVELOPMENT PTY LTD
> Voluntary deregistered their ABN number (89 126 698 815) on 10/05/2016.
> 
> AOJIA PTY LTD registered their company on 10/12/2015. Location: VIC 3056
> ABN: 92 609 767 455
> ACN: 609 767 455
> 
> Is this the same company?


Not sure, but the obvious differences are AOJIA and AOJI.

Based on my encounter and a judgement paper, Aoji is not only counterfeiting creates illegal enrollment. They're also suspected of causing a student to die in the host family. This happened in the USA in 2016.

Later, I will provide that judgement paper and more details about that terrible encounter.


----------



## Allen

A few minutes ago, I just reviewed my personal email, then I found SA OPI replied to my complaint on 26th Nov.

OPI said: Aoji Education as they are private education agency, so these cases should not be charged by ICAC....

Okay, I have to say that I could agree with ICAC or OPI these words. Aoji Education is private education. However, their corporate representative is the Justice. So he is an Australian Officer, isn't he?!?

Also, OPI said " you should contact the Commonwealth Ombudsman. Sure, I agree again. But I contacted the Ombudsman a few years ago. The ombudsman did not reply to me anything...

I have to say that when I first contacted ICAC, why was I being controlled by an Australian company and be cowed into submission????

Although I should not say this must be arranged by SA ICAC. How to explain that is not caused by ICAC shared my complaint to Aoji, so Aoji arranged this action.


----------



## Allen

*This picture refers to a judgement paper about Aoji causing a student died in a USA host family from that plaintiff.*

Please let me simply try to translate the details of the contents.

The agency Aoji over-marketed and put an otherwise healthy student into a poor host family. On August 28, 2016, the student's parents were informed that their son died of sudden illness in the United States. After the parents of the students rushed to the United States, they learned that the economic conditions of the host family were very poor, which was far from the propaganda of Australia. Even days before the tragedy, the student had developed chest pains and other symptoms, but the family did nothing. After the onset of the disease, the family delayed nearly half an hour before requesting hospital help, ultimately missing precious time.



Why today I mentioned this case, because I had a similar encounter. I was also being arranged by a poor host family. Fortunately, I am still alive so that I can exposure to such a terrible issue!

Not necessary to show in public the same terrible encounter, because when I suffered it, I did a countermeasure.

Thanks for my countermeasure, so that I did not die. The most important thing is that I am still alive, and Adelaide should not take any responsibilities for this.

Nov 2018, there was an event also related to a student. I would not like to talk more about the details of this event. I would like to say through that event, how much Adelaide has put into this, I saw it. I experienced it. Every building of Adelaide Uni, at least one psychologist moves in. Almost all entertainment venues closed early, and police cars and ambulances patrolled the city.

Thanks to the SA government remedial measures during that event.

Finally, I have to say that, if the Aoji education will not be punished, then terrible things or unfortunate events will happen again.

Aoji education, not our friends, shouldn't be continually causing disasters by wearing the clothes of the Australian government.

For life, for every university, for the students, for the government unnecessary financial expenses. Please consider this.

Thanks in advance.

Next time, I will update how Aoji by wearing the clothes of the Australian government fleecing students and fleecing staff in China!


----------



## Allen

There once was a shit that was put to the sea and the name of the shit was the bullies Aoji.

The winds blew up. The justice cheated not only students but also his female staff.

Soon may the Ombudsman come

To bring us safety and warmth

One day when the target is done 

I'll take my leave and go

ICAC had ignored it for two weeks, for sure.

When down on her a right whale bore

The right captain should be called ICAC and Ombudsman.

He'd take that shit in tow(Huh!)

Soon may the Ombudsman come

To bring us safety and warmth(sugar and tea could be okay, but alcohol is definitely not good for students, so I replaced a few lyrics).










One day when the target is done

We'll take our leave and go

Da-da-da-da-da
Da-da-da-da-da-da-da
Da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da


----------



## Allen

Several hours ago, I noticed news from Australia. There are 2 cases that have been found in UniSA, then 28 cases found in South Australia.

That is a familiar place and I do not dislike beautiful places. Also, I think during this hard time, continuing arguing about the Aoji problem with ICAC or any Gover's department is not friendly behaviour.

But in later days I must be back here. Then Anti the Aoji Education Agency.


----------



## Allen

*It is obviously funny. When we reported the Aoji Enrolment centre of international education to South Australia ICAC, then the Aoji legal representative was registering for a new company just removing the Aoji two words.*


----------



## Jasmdove




----------



## Jasmdove




----------



## Jasmdove

We focused on some dates.

In Australia:
AOJI (ECIE) EDUCATION DEVELOPMENT PTY LTD
Voluntary deregistered their ABN number (89 126 698 815) on _*30/09/2015. *_

ENROLMENT CENTRE OF INTERNATIONAL EDUCATION
Cancelled date: _*11/12/2015*_

In China
_*02/06/2016, *_Aoji was fined ￥800,000 by Industra and commercial administration.
The reason is to use or disguised use of the name or image of a state organ or its personnel in an advertisement. 

_*







*_

*The above three dates show us that during 2015-2016 Aoji began to disrespect or break at least two countries' laws. 

However, 2 months later, 28/08/2016. A student died in a host family. The cause of death was sudden heart disease. Is it a coincidence? This is not a mentality breakdown revenge students? *

*One of our mates in 2018, also being arranged in an Adelaide poor host family by Aoji, only arrived in Adelaide less than a month, suffered without dinner provided and was taken to the cemetery in the evening.

Again to cause sudden heart disease?*


----------



## Jasmdove

邪或正亦由我
仇或怨亦挨得过
人在世可以如何
天都迫我 怕什么
留下我是谁错
谁让我炼成凶悍
成就了可以做王 不理后果
能抬头迎面破浪
明明能避免说谎
明明能避免凶恶
明明能极放心洒脱磊落
而沦为没法见光
而沦为长期藏躲
心声都不知对哪讲
全为追踪一个命案结果。

We are going to using our first language to reflct some serious prolem rather than in English.

And, we are going to explore Aoji's problem in public.

It is already associated with homicide.

We accept any countriesd invesigated!!!!!


----------



## Jasmdove

Ladies and gents, this is the moment you've waited for
Woah
We've been involved' in the dark your claims soakin' through the floor
Woah

And buried in your bones. There's a serious issue that SA'ICAC can't ignore

Takin' your breath stealin' your money
And all that was real money laudring

Do fight it it's comin' for you! runnin' the Justice of Peace

It's only this moment don't care what comes after

Your fever dream can't you see it gettin' closer
Justice Li Pi zong cause you feel the feelin' takin' over
It's fire it's real Justice it's white gloves!

There's somethin' records' at the brick of every internet

It's holdin' all that you know so tell me do you wanna go
Where it's covered in all unfaired treatment
Where the bushit are runnin' the night

Later, we will show you......

The Impossible comes true it's takin' over you


----------



## Anti the JP Li Ping Zong




----------



## Anti the JP Li Ping Zong

Anti the JP Li Ping Zong said:


> We are not the silence of the Lambs ，我有话要讲
> 给我一点酒，让我有勇气
> 向你吐露我的悲伤，我不是沉默的羔羊
> 我也有梦想，当明天太阳升起
> 照在我的脸上，我一样能散发光芒。
> 
> one of our mates 阿德莱德布拉福德学院，曾打破10几年以来中国留学生演讲+写作记录不低于2次。
> 
> 没有任何公开表彰. 中美贸易战第2天，澳际（JP）邀请当事人母亲接受10年不限往返次数签证，类似PR. 同时引导，购买墨尔本公寓。
> 
> At the same time, the Agency Aoji arranged at least two groups of people to tell this guy that If you and your family member like here, we can do help you. Including Adelaide staff.
> 
> 摊牌后，阿德莱德布拉福德学院派心理专家谈判与其谈判。Also, they were trying to use the psychology of criminal behavior, the purpose is to prove any negative records or mental disease.
> 
> Some further serious details are not suitable for here to show in public now.
> 
> We are going to continue and select the right time to expose more details, If SA's ICAC ignores the issue.


----------



## Anti the JP Li Ping Zong

*We must take every responsibility for our every word.*

*Accept any investigation during this whole event.*


----------



## Jasmdove

*知道什么叫天高地厚*
内心的天空也要懂得探究
知道什么是海市蜃楼
人海的感受也要去进修

知识跟世界细水长流
智慧用思考照明宇宙
*我们懂得学问没尽头 （Without any end on Education, We understand some teachers woking some hours just for the income)
学会怎么做事再学做人的操守 (Althouht this sentence order may lead to a culture shock or get struggle for us. 我们的母语思维是先做人再做事，However when arrived in this place, the sentence order may turn to oppsite. We got global citizenship realization, we should accept this differences. We do not think which kind of this is better or worse. We hope cultural fusion rather than culture shock)*
我们懂得学习的理由
吸收是为了奉献才能承先启后

*生命不止坚毅与奋斗
有梦想才是有意义的追求
成功不止付出与拥有
有承担才是最高的成就 (We got global citizenship realizantion, we know what is correct and what is the wrong. Also we know what is our responsiblity.)*


知识跟世界细水长流
智慧用思考照明宇宙
我们懂得学问没尽头
学会怎么自救再学做人的操守
我们懂得学习的理由
力量要用来分享才能承先启后.

*We are not a specialized translator, we just delivery the right valuable view for everyone. Whatever in what kind of Language.*
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jasmdove

We really understand Australia needs the population. As an international student, I would like to say I really appreciated any of my teachers and Adelaide Uni's Staff.

BUT!! WHEN, there was a FINANCIAL WAR BETWEEN CHINA AND USA! I MUST REFUSE TO TRANSFER MONEY FROM MY MOTHERLAND TO ANY OTHER COUNTRY ALSO I CAN NOT ACCEPT ANY KIND OF PR OR TEN YEARS NO LIMITED VISA!!!!!!

*We are just students, originally we should not be involved in politics. However, the Agency Aoji tried to let us first to learn how to betray our motherland.*


----------



## Jasmdove

It starts with one
All I know
It's so unreal
Watch you go
I tried so hard and got so far.
But in the end, it doesn't even matter
I had to fall to lose it all
But in the end, it doesn't even matter
One thing, I don't know why
It doesn't even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind, I designed this rhyme
To remind myself of a time when I tried so hard
In spite of the way you were mockin' me
Actin' like I was part of your property
Remembering all the times you fought with me
I'm surprised it got so far
Things aren't the way they were before
You wouldn't even recognize me anymore
Not that you knew me back then
But it all comes back to me in the end
You kept everything inside
And even though I tried, it all fell apart
What it meant to me will eventually
Be a memory of a time when I
I tried so hard and got so far
But in the end, it doesn't even matter
I had to fall to lose it all
But in the end, it doesn't even matter


----------



## Jasmdove

*We are not going to accept any kind of unlimited VISA during any financial war!*
_*
We appreciate any teachers, we know they are just working staff, they are just aming for basic income.
*_
*OVERSEAS STUDENTS NOT THE TRADING GOODS!*


----------



## Anti-Aoji

Let us re-know Aoji's Boss, Justice of Peace again.

From the psychology of criminal behavior, the Justice of Peace may also have sexual assault tendencies like Peter Rathjen. We do believe that Peter had a close relationship with Aoji's boss.

Ms. Kang Li was hired at a high salary of around USD 30,000 every month, but was dismissed soon after.

From this picture, we notice Ms. Li was very resistant to the Agent's boss. 

We are not going to discuss why so strange are Li Kang's expression and sitting position. We are very pleased to invite experts in the psychology of criminal behavior to find out that fact.


We are not experts, we do not provide any conclusions.











From this judgement paper, we also find that Aoji did not obey the prohibition of business strife. 

Ms. Li's average income is around $30,000.

On October 26, 2017, Aoji Education Consulting Company exempted Li * from his position without any reason and required Ms. Li to wait for his post. However, he failed to pay the salary as agreed, which resulted in Ms. Li being forced to terminate the labor relationship on January 25, 2018. After the termination of the labor relationship, Ms. Li performed her agreement in accordance with the Trade Secret Confidentiality and Non-competition agreement signed with Aoji Education Consulting Co., LTD., but Aoji Education Consulting Co., Ltd. did not pay the non-competition compensation.


We are just wondering why Justice of Peace hired a female staff member for a high salary, and suddenly overcast her????? What is the purpose of Justice Peace?


----------



## laracroft

Situated in Rathjen researched by South Australia ICAC, we have revealed many issues about Aoji with Adelaide Uni to SA ICAC. We are disregarded, yet in addition have been watched and checked by Australia's organization, China branch.


----------



## Anti-Aoji

laracroft said:


> Situated in Rathjen researched by South Australia ICAC, we have revealed many issues about Aoji with Adelaide Uni to SA ICAC. We are disregarded, yet in addition have been watched and checked by Australia's organization, China branch.


*Sure, so we began to check the SA ICAC's issue and we found many unusual.*

*Later, we are going to show these unusual things in public.*


----------



## Anti-Aoji

*Sourcing from Wiki. Also, please notice some date details. *
_*
Bruce Lander was the first SA' ICAC boss. His term ended on 1 September 2020.
*_
*Bruce Lander had close relations with the Scholl of Law at Filinders University since April 2013.*












4th May 2020, we sent the first whistle-blowing to Flinders's info email regarding the aoji and adelaide uni problem.

Two days later, 6th May 2020, we received news that 'Rathjen commenced an indefinite leave of absence after University of Adelaide Chancellor Kevin Scarce resigned without public explanation the previous day.[9] Later in the week, the Independent Commissioner Against Corruption (ICAC) confirmed he was investigating allegations of improper conduct by the Vice-Chancellor of the University of Adelaide. ' 

In determining Michael Balter's findings, the Commissioner relied in part on the personal blog of US journalist Michael Balter who documented Rathjen's prior history of sexual harassment, and was largely responsible for bringing the matter to the public's attention, and ultimately ICAC's. The ICAC Commissioner's damning findings against Rathjen have put the University of Adelaide's culture under intense scrutiny in both the local and international media.
Sorcing from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Rathjen

*Is not it a kind of killing the competitors for Flinders Uni? *

*May we know the reasons why Michael Balter continues to explore Peter's problem without any answer? and only two days later, Flinders uni received our emails. Then Peter was investigated?????*


----------



## Anti-Aoji

* When we decided to leave uni, were we still considered intelligent criminals? 🙄

We're gonna show you how intelligent anti-criminals are. 😋🕵️‍♀️





*


----------



## Anti-Aoji

一瞬三年五载 抓Peter 凉少将
谁的白手套 不敢与我来叫板
留学荒唐古怪 读职高 有未来
匿于此地畅快 偏来者不善善者不来
是我装模作样在瞎掰
还是他们本就心怀鬼胎
有人不知悔改 迷雾中混淆黑白
在教育产业化里搅局 旁人不敢来拆穿
看似时来运转 实则在顶风作案
待曲终又人散 这一出还有谁在围观
在凡尘修炼二十载听闻水能滴石穿
帝王豪杰风云变幻敌不过桑田沧海
我不关心谁的江山只眷恋两小无猜(Election is none of my business)
兴风作浪不稀罕只身固守峨眉山


----------



## Anti-Aoji

举报刺破C厂 放下一生牵挂
望着industrialization of education
孤身纵马 生死无话
风卷残骑裂甲 血染万里黄沙
成败笑谈之间 与青史留下
我在 心理专家 犯罪行为心理学迫害的时候
把酒与苍天对酌
纵然一去不回 此战又如何
谁见 跨国截访 PUA，精神控制夜如昼
刀光剑影交错
而我枪出如龙 乾坤撼动
一啸破苍穹


----------



## Anti-Aoji

只准Mj 放火

我许吾等烂造？

hei what is your name my dear neighbor

fuxU 2

buxie te

燥起来

tyzgrmjfjjr cnm


----------

